# Asrock 939Dual-Sata2: CPU-Temperatur mit Kernel 2.6.31

## sprittwicht

Hallo, auch bei mir hat das letzte Kernel-Update die Temperaturanzeige getötet.

Ich hatte vorher zwei Kernelmodule im Einsatz: w83627hf und k8temp.

Der erste ist wohl böse und beißt sich irgendwie mit dem Bios-ACPI.

Geschenkt.

Aber wieso tut k8temp nun auch nicht mehr? Ich kann das Modul ohne Probleme laden und es wird auch von lm_sensors erkannt und in KSensors angezeigt, allerdings werden keine Sensoren aufgelistet.

Irgendeine Chance zumindest die CPU-Temperatur über k8temp wieder anzeigen zu lassen?

PS: Weiß jetzt gar nicht ob k8temp vorher überhaupt funktioniert hat oder ich die CPU-Temperatur auch über den w83627hf ausgelesen hatte. Aber irgendwie muss das doch auch mit dem aktuellen Kernel gehen, fehlt mir irgendeine ACPI-Option?

----------

## musv

Bei mir war mit Kernel 2.6.31 die Temperaturanzeige der Festplatten und die Ausgabe der Voltage-Daten futsch. Außerdem hab ich ein paar Kernel-Ooopse bekommen. Bin wieder zurück auf 2.6.30. Ich verwende übrigens auch die Kernelmodule w83627hf und k8temp.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich hab jetzt erstmal den "bösen Kernelparameter" (acpi_enforce_resources=lax) aktiviert, ist ja vorher auch jahrelang gutgegangen. :-/

Liefert dir k8temp denn tatsächlich irgendwelche Sensoren? Bei mir läuft alles über w83627hf, KSensors findet für k8temp immer noch keine Sensoren (hat es dann wohl mit dem alten Kernel auch nicht getan).

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm k8temp liefert Sensoren:

```
k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +43°C

Core1 Temp:

             +42°C
```

Zumindest wenn ich über die Konsole direkt sensors eingeb.

(Allerdings verwundert mich diese Aussage, den ich hab nur eine CPU.

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 55

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2402.915

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow up rep_good extd_apicid pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4805.83

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp
```

) Aber das ist wohl einfach eine Einstellungssache innerhalb von lm_sensors.

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hmm k8temp liefert Sensoren:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Zumindest wenn ich über die Konsole direkt sensors eingeb.

 

Ah, das tut bei mir auch. Ist dann wohl eher ein Problem von KSensors...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal eine etwas andere Frage: Wie zuverlässig sind denn die Temperaturen? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie bei mir viel zu hoch angezeigt werden. Wenn ich im BIOS bin bekomme ich so was um die 30 Grad angezeigt und wenn ich sie mir mit lm_sensors anzeigen lassen, dann sind sie, wenn der Rechner im Leerlauf ist ist, so 10 bis 15 Grad höher.

----------

## sprittwicht

Die Werte die direkt aus den Sensoren kommen sind relativ unbrauchbar. In /etc/sensors.conf wird wohl konfiguriert wie die Werte der verschiedenen Sensor-Chips umzurechnen sind, um da was Sinnvolles rauszulesen. Die Datei wird auch hin und wieder aktualisiert, so dass man da eigentlich nicht selber Hand dran anlegen müsste / sollte / dürfte, aber theoretisch kann man das bestimmt an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen, wenn's so sehr daneben liegt wie du geschrieben hast.

Glaub ein paar Grad hat das bei mir auch abgewichen, als ich's am Anfang mal mit dem Bios verglichen habe.

Benutze das aber auch eher als Indikator um zu sehen ob der Lüfter noch tut, sprich solange sich die Werte in vertrauten Regionen bewegen reicht mir das als Info.

Letztens war der CPU-Lüfter tatsächlich so zugestaubt, dass mir der Rechner während dem Video-Kodieren eingefroren ist. Davor hat mich die Anzeige zwar auch nicht bewahrt, aber wenigstens wusste ich danach ab wieviel Grad es kritisch wird und man der CPU eine Pause gönnen sollte.

Den Lüfter reinigen war dann natürlich die nachhaltigere Lösung...  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie zuverlässig sind denn die Temperaturen?

 

Die stimmen auf das Zehntel genau. Also ich hatte schon über 120°C CPU-Temperatur.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich hatte mal irgendwo eine Umrechnung gefunden für die lm_sensors.conf, aber die war nach einem Kernel-update auch wieder unbrauchbar.

sprittwicht:

Seit neuestem gibt's Kernel-2.6.32. Hab das Ding noch nicht ausprobiert. Vielleicht gehen die Sensoren damit wieder.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau, so eine Tabelle zum Anpassen hatte ich auch irgendwo mal gesehen, finde sie aber nicht mehr. Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass meine CPU so heiß glüht, wie das Teil anzeigt. Waren früher mal im Leerlauf so 30 Grad, jetzt liege ich bei 43.

----------

